# City of Bath



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've just written to the Chief Executive to the city of Bath praising them for providing an excellent 'park & ride' facility from their Odd Down area on the outskirts of the city and to ask them to consider providing a dedicated area for motorhomes to overnight . . . lets hope they look on the suggestion in a positive light and not immediately think we're rubbish collecting 'new age' travellers or worse. 
This park & ride is a massive area and there is certainly enough room for them to lay aside [say 10 spaces] dedicated to motorhomes, I pointed out that the majority of motorhomes are self sufficient and carry their own fresh water & waste but also suggested that the provision of a fresh water tap would be an added bonus but not a requirement. 
Lets see if they are sufficiently forward in their outlook to look favourably on providing such a area . . Bath is a loverly city and the provision of dedicated motorhome spaces would then rank it alongside Canterbury [who also have a dedicated motorhome area within their park & ride at Old Dover Road].


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Good thinking, Vic. It will bring the MH parking situation in to focus for the staff & councillors in Bath. By the way, the Marina camp site is just across the road from there - good situation, but quite expensive a couple of years ago when we went there. I hope they don't reply & say the usual "but you should use the official camps site at blah blah blah..." :roll: :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vic

Good idea, well done. Bath is a lovely town, we were there last weekend.

We were at a rally ( it is still on now) at the rugby pitch opposite the Park and Ride at Lansdown... bus ride to town £2 return on Sat..£2.50 in the week ...but free with bus pass :wink: 

I think the Lansdown Park and Ride at Bath may be an even better bet if they were to set it up as there as there are acres of land there in a nice location too.

Mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I received this e-mail today . . . at least my enquiry didn't end up in the waste paper bin . . . maybe they will look into it !

"Dear Sir, 
I refer to your email of 6 August. Unfortunately, our Transportation Planning Manager has not been able to make contact with his counterpart in Canterbury due to the holiday season. However, the person concerned is back at work next week and we hope therefore to be able to respond to you shortly thereafter. 
I am sorry for this unforeseen delay. 
Best wishes

Alex Howe, Temporary PA to David Trigwell
Planning & Transport Development
Bath & North East Somerset Council 
Telephone: 01225 477702
Facsimile: 01225 394199
Email: [email protected]
www.bathnes.gov.uk

Making Bath & North East Somerset an even better place to live, work and visit.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

That looks promising Vic- if it were a "no go" to start with they wouldn't have bothered try & contact Canterbury?

By the way-do you have a GPS ref for the P&R please?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

As near as I can figure out, the GPS is :- N51.35277 / W2.28384
Park & Ride is between Combe Hay Lane & the A367 situated at the roundabout


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> I received this e-mail today . . .


Nice one.

It will be very interesting to follow this, I fear Mr Transport will be thinking "what have I got to gain, who takes the flak from the locals, how much is my pension worth now ?"

Short sited NIMBY thinking but so British.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> As near as I can figure out, the GPS is :- N51.35277 / W2.28384
> Park & Ride is between Combe Hay Lane & the A367 situated at the roundabout


THanks for that :lol:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

for the lansdown p&r follow the signs for bath race course if you are coming from the m4 j18 
chapter


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

....and thanks to you too chapter :lol:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

also if anyone is planning a visit this w/end there is a 70s themed race night on saturday (1st race 5ish)so the traffic will bad from around 3pm
see here
chapter


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Just caught up with this post. 
We live less than 8 miles from the New Dover Road site and use it regularly. It is great to be able to park up the motorhome and pop into the city to shop and lunch in one of the many places available there. On every trip to NDR we have seen foreign plated motorhomes parked up and the visitors have been taking in the sights and shopping/eating in the city. 

It is definately a boon for the city's businesses and for the motorhomer, sybiotic one might venture!

Let us hope that Bath will see their way to welcoming more of us to their fine city.

Regards Rob.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Well, I received a reply . . . once again UK councils are failing to see the potential of extra income . . . NAMBY me thinks.

Dear Mr Turner,
Your e-mail of 6th August concerning the parking of motorhomes at Odd Down P&R site has been passed to me to reply.

The planning consent for the P&R sites restrict the times and days of operation. For example, on Sundays & Bank Holidays they can only open on 10 days per year. The purpose of these restrictions is to minimise the impact of the sites on local residents. We would need to obtain new planning consent to be able to offer an overnight facility.

We try to deter the overnight parking of vehicles but, inevitably, some circumstances arise when P&R users are unable to retrieve their vehicles until the following day so we are flexible about enforcing this unless the vehicle is clearly abandoned or is perceived to be a security risk.

Another issue to consider is that there are already some commercially operated caravan parks in Bath that provide overnight facilities for visitors. Some are sited close to bus routes, thus enabling visitors to access the city centre by public transport. We would not wish to provide a facility that would be competing with a commercial enterprise.

I regret, therefore, that we will be unable to pursue your request. Nevertheless, thank you for raising the matter and I hope you will visit Bath again.

Yours sincerely,

Andy Strong
Public Transport Team Leader
Bath & North East Somerset Council
01225 394201


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> some circumstances arise when P&R users are unable to retrieve their vehicles until the following day so we are flexible about enforcing this


That's the answer then- into Bath's local hostelries, get a skin full, then be "unable to retrieve your vehicle" :lol:

Nice try Vic


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Maybe we should carry & deposit a few bald tyres & old washing machines around . . no doubt they would probably provide gold plated facilities if we acted like gypsies


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I know it's not quite the same thing as overnight parking at the Odd Down P&R, but the caravan site at Bath Marina is literally a hop and a skip from a park and ride on the Bristol side of the city centre (ie just walk across from the Marina, then stagger back at the end of the day).


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I know it's not quite the same thing as overnight parking at the Odd Down P&R, but the caravan site at Bath Marina is literally a hop and a skip from a park and ride on the Bristol side of the city centre (ie just walk across from the Marina, then stagger back at the end of the day).


----------

